# Refractory Inspection



## Witeishi (9 يناير 2010)

شباب سلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

الرجاء المساعده 

مطلوب معلومات عن التجهيز وامتحانات Refractory Inspection 


شكرا مقدما

witiehsi


----------



## goodman310 (17 فبراير 2010)

نفس القصة حتى أنا نبحث في نفس الموضوع ونبوا مساعدة من فضلك لأنها عقدتني في فرن المصفاة


----------



## عبده2008 (22 مارس 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
ياغالى


----------

